# Any reviews on Maxxed Out Guide Service



## Lab Man

I normally go on a self guided North Dakota hunting trip in October. My buddy who I go with has come down with cancer and will be having surgery in September. We will not be able to go this year. I would like to take me 15 year old son on his first guided hunt. Since he is in football and school, we have to limit it to a weekend. I am looking at this guide service for the opener in August. I would appreciate any reviews on this guide service. Please PM me if you don't want to publicly respond to this thread. Thank you for all your help as I would like to give my son a heck of a hunt.
www.maxxedoutguides.com


----------



## DRC

Do you value your hearing? Lets just say they have a history of shooting over heads in the field.......

If your flexible on dates I would try to get out with Gilbertson or Steve up at the mallard club. It's in palisade and they do well on geese from what I've seen...


----------



## h2ofwlr

DRC said:


> Do you value your hearing? Lets just say they have a history of shooting over heads in the field.......



^^^ This  
Youngins with no respect for the safety of those in the field from a video I saw.


----------



## Bullet21XD

Buncha ***s. Rip-off artists.


----------



## Budlightshooter

h2ofwlr said:


> ^^^ This
> Youngins with no respect for the safety of those in the field from a video I saw.



Gonna agree with this 100%. Been in the area multiple times and it seems they like to stir the pot with another local guide service. It gets interesting down at the legion. 

Where you looking to go? Pm me I work for a company that has a huge list of waterfowl guides I could recommend. You almost could say its an ultimate waterfowl hunting.


----------



## prairie hunter

Don't think he kills much in October other than a few brown ducks.

Geese do not show up to LQP until or after MN Deer Opener. That should fit well with football season unless he make varisty and they go to state.

Rochester is another option, but my limited experience there has been - save the money.


----------



## jake1374

Just don't go with them,1 they will shoot over your head, 2 if they are trying to film Gram will only call the shot when he can shhot the most,3 if you get any banded birds they get the bands because it's their land. We hunted with them a few years back and will never go back, I will not even send people I hate to them.


----------



## Zachary Hoeschen

can't go wrong with them! they are awesome people to hunt with for sure!


----------



## Duckgasm

Complete assclowns.


----------



## Perch_44

LOL


----------



## Nick Johnson

Only one way to find out! Book a hunt and share your experience, from what I can tell only one person who has replied has actually hunted with them, and that was several years ago. Good luck!


----------



## h2ofwlr

I am now accepting donations from the members here to book a hunt with Maxxed Out to take up Nicks advice.


----------



## Duckgasm

Heard they may have had an incident in the field today......


----------



## Bullet21XD

Heard the same thing. Not good, not surprising.


----------



## DRC

Bullet21XD said:


> Heard the same thing. Not good, not surprising.


Spill it. Maybe bring some life to this Dead Sea


----------



## Bullet21XD

No thanks.


----------



## DRC

Alright franny it's up to you since bullet is being a turd furgeson.....


----------



## Bullet21XD

You can book a hunt, and find out yourself.


----------



## Greentops

Bullet21XD said:


> You can book a hunt, and find out yourself.


Ya that makes sense book a hunt to find out how much potential you have of getting into an accident with the guys. Why say something like heard there was an incident and then not explain. It is absolutely pointless when guys do that. Why not just keep to yourself if your not gonna explain the severity of the incident?


----------



## h2ofwlr

Because that is what trolls do....


----------



## NR

Nothing but great reviews (including from this past weekend) posted on another website related that has lots of forums with fishing themes!


----------



## Bullet21XD

Greentops said:


> Ya that makes sense book a hunt to find out how much potential you have of getting into an accident with the guys. Why say something like heard there was an incident and then not explain. It is absolutely pointless when guys do that. Why not just keep to yourself if your not gonna explain the severity of the incident?



Makes about as much sense as you crying like a little girl about it.


----------



## DRC

NR said:


> Nothing but great reviews (including from this past weekend) posted on another website related that has lots of forums with fishing themes!


I would have made the guide shoot into the flock on the other side of the road.


----------



## Bullet21XD

h2ofwlr said:


> Because that is what trolls do....


Thanks for your additional input. 

You're part of the problem.


----------



## Greentops

Thanks for your explanation I'm sure your other 4700 + post must be brilliant based on your previous ones on this thread a lot of useful information


----------



## Bullet21XD

Sorry. I wasn't aware I am obligated to provide you, or anyone, with useful information.


----------



## Duckgasm

Greentops said:


> Ya that makes sense book a hunt to find out how much potential you have of getting into an accident with the guys. Why say something like heard there was an incident and then not explain. It is absolutely pointless when guys do that. Why not just keep to yourself if your not gonna explain the severity of the incident?




Book a hunt and wear body armor, ya'll will need it.


----------



## Wild Rice

Any more updates/experiences with this guide service? I see they have expanded into other states.


----------

